# It's Hard to Improve on Excellence ...



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*... but this little mod does it for me. Old reliable McMaster-Carr sells brass 1/4-20 thumbies that enhance the already fine Scout LT. (P/N - **95488A312)*

*They also offer stainless thumb screws but with 3/4" dia. heads - I like the look of the smaller brass 1/2" dia. knurled head.*


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow. Gives a very nice look. I like!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Me too. They make it look custom. Plus no tools to change your bands.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks great!! Good to know McMaster sells them. I've put them on a few frames of mine as well, but I always made mine. But a lot of times it's more economical to buy small parts then to machines them yourself lol. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

That looks really clean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

This is awesome! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice! need to order some of those


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Me too. They make it look custom. Plus no tools to change your bands.


*Maybe it's an 'optical contusion', but the slots in the stock screws seem extra wide, prolly to accept coins and such. But then the slotted screwdriver blade wants to slip the slot and scratch the polymer bc of my gimpy right hand. Yep, I love the no tool feature. *


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I really like that mod/upgrade! Looks very clean and professional!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Great mod! It was a Phillips screw prior....yes?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Mojave Mo said:


> Great mod! It was a Phillips screw prior....yes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


*No, a 1" x 1/4-20 round head slotted stove bolt.*


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

What a great mod! Love the tool-less thing. I like the 1/2" brass screws too. Thanks, AEM!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Island made said:


> Looks great!! Good to know McMaster sells them. I've put them on a few frames of mine as well, but I always made mine. But a lot of times it's more economical to buy small parts then to machines them yourself lol.
> Thanks for sharing!


*I'm always in awe of the machinist's mindset and skills ... truly an art. * :bowdown:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

McMaster-Carr. Heaven in a company. Hey Al, how'd ya like to stroll around that place with around 5k cash in your pocket ( and a big shopping basket )? Can you say fun!!!!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Flatband said:


> McMaster-Carr. Heaven in a company. Hey Al, how'd ya like to stroll around that place with around 5k cash in your pocket ( and a big shopping basket )? Can you say fun!!!!!


*I couldn't agree more, even working there must be a kick.*


----------



## EverettSmith (Jan 27, 2020)

Will these work in the scout XT with the X clips ?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

EverettSmith said:


> Will these work in the scout XT with the X clips ?


*If the X clips use a 1" x 1/4-20 bolt, then the one inch x 1/4-20 brass thumb screws will work. A neat thing about McMaster-Carr - if you decide to return the whole order, they also refund the shipping cost.*

*Once I experimented with a Chinese XT clone using 1/4-20 steel binding barrels and stainless thumbies 5/8 long. Had to file out the fork tip holes a few thousandths (hence the clone). Works well, eliminates the clip, and resembles a Chicago screw situation, where a small hole is punched near the band end to stretch over the barrel. (P/N **98002A985 & 91746A422). Have fun. *


----------

